# Well, KB has been fun, but I'm afraid I must leave you all...



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

*For Football!!!* (American football)

OMG I'm so freakin' excited...even last Wednesday made me feel giddy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, it's not an either or, you know.  We like football here.  We can discuss it...unless, of course, you're a Dallas Cowboy fan.  

Betsy


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know, it's not an either or, you know. We like football here. We can discuss it...unless, of course, you're a Dallas Cowboy fan.
> 
> Betsy


No, I'm not...but I was rooting for them to beat the Giants...being a Pats fan and all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> No, I'm not...but I was rooting for them to beat the Giants...being a Pats fan and all.


Well, that's all right then. As a 'Skins fan, always good to see the Giants lose. 

Betsy


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I left off watching football (Aussie Rules) for Kindleboards. Lo and behold, my team won a final last night over a much better team. Obviously it's best if I don't watch, because they do much better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . . did the Giants lose on Wednesday? Or did Dallas? Shame they couldn't both loose.  

Though, I must admit, I'm not paying a lot of attention to football yet because, after all, _meaningful_ baseball games are being played in Washington and Baltimore. In September!   Go Nats! Go O's!

Oh, yeah. . . .and go Redskins too. . . .and, sure, go Ravens. . . . . I guess. . . .

Seriously, though. . .I do follow the 'Skins. . . .it's just that the Nats have a legitimate shot at the playoffs and I get a bit annoyed that the local sports media can't seem to talk about anything but football.  So, for me, the 'Skins will take a back seat as long as the Nats are still playing. . . .my Ryan Zimmerman bobble head is nodding "yes". He agrees. 

Example: I know that Nat's play at 1:30 today . . . I know the 'Skins play. . .at New Orleans I think, but I don't even know what time. If it's an early game, I won't be watching much. . . . . .


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, the Giants lost ........ 

First time since 2004(?) where the superbowl champs from the previous season lost the opening home game of the season.

Sadly, I stopped watching baseball a few years ago. It was too hard to hard to keep up with school and follow. I guess I just never got back into it.

But, my freshman year started in 2004 and my school was right along Fenway...that was a crazy year to be following the Redsox. Good times!



Simon Haynes said:


> I left off watching football (Aussie Rules) for Kindleboards. Lo and behold, my team won a final last night over a much better team. Obviously it's best if I don't watch, because they do much better.


If we start losing too much, I'll try this tactic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:



> Oh. . . did the Giants lose on Wednesday? Or did Dallas? Shame they couldn't both loose.
> 
> Though, I must admit, I'm not paying a lot of attention to football yet because, after all, _meaningful_ baseball games are being played in Washington and Baltimore. In September!  Go Nats! Go O's!
> 
> ...


'Skins are at 1:00 PM! We'll be watching them until we leave for the ice cream social. The Nationals play at 1:30? I had no idea...baseball on TV is a snooze, sorry. I follow the Nationals and cheer them on in my heart but I only like live baseball. It's fun to actually BE at a game. Then I really get into it--I love keeping my own score sheet thingy.

And it does seem that they're covering the Nationals to me...Strasburg's benching got huge coverage including front page.

Betsy

(Totally agree with the Dallas/Giants comment, LOL!)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I pick KB over football any day...lol


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know, it's not an either or, you know. We like football here. We can discuss it...unless, of course, you're a Dallas Cowboy fan.
> 
> Betsy












Sez the Cowboys fan to the 'Skins fan. That goes for you too, Ann.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Simon Haynes said:


> I left off watching football (Aussie Rules) for Kindleboards. Lo and behold, my team won a final last night over a much better team. Obviously it's best if I don't watch, because they do much better.


West Coast? They pummeled them!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Big football fan here, too. 

Go Steelers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Big football fan here, too.
> 
> Go Steelers!


I'm with you on the Steelers.... The Ravens, however....bleh. (Not that you mentioned them this time....)


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Phooey on the Ravens... 

And phooey on that wishy-washy, has-been, indecisive former Packers/Vikings quarterback... You know, he-who-must-not-be-named-otherwise-I'll-tear-my-hair-out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Phooey on the Ravens...
> 
> And phooey on that wishy-washy, has-been, indecisive former Packers/Vikings quarterback... You know, he-who-must-not-be-named-otherwise-I'll-tear-my-hair-out.


 

He's history...or has he changed his mind again? 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Nobody ever got around to starting a Yahoo KB fantasy football league this year, did they? Or did I just miss it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Nobody ever got around to starting a Yahoo KB fantasy football league this year, did they? Or did I just miss it?


I don't think anybody did one this year... (maybe they were afraid I'd join again  )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He's history...or has he changed his mind again?
> 
> Betsy


I wouldn't be surprised if he did.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think anybody did one this year... (maybe they were afraid I'd join again  )


Yeah, since you always win.  I missed the first week or two but still got close!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, since you always win.  I missed the first week or two but still got close!


I even beat my husband last year in another pool. I think that was the first time I ever beat him. I didn't join any this year though.

You were doing pretty good there...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

What's football? Oh is that the game played with an inflated piece of pig skin. That makes me think of bacon..........


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

sheiler1963 said:


> What's football? Oh is that the game played with an inflated piece of pig skin. That makes me think of bacon..........


sheiler1963 has earned the title:

*Bacon Infiltrator*


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> sheiler1963 has earned the title:
> 
> *Bacon Infiltrator*


Everything is better with bacon in it! Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

sheiler1963 said:


> Everything is better with bacon in it! Didn't you get the memo?


Oh, I definitely agree


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the only real NY football team is the buffalo bills.  both the giants and the jets play in new jersey....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacon ice cream. Just sayin'.










Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> What's football?


It's the game that's played with neither _feet_ nor an actual_ ball._..


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

What a great weekend! All three of our "home" teams won: University of Virginia (over Penn State in a nail-biting finish), the Washington Redskins (so much fun to watch the new qb, RG3), and the Buccaneers (didn't get to watch this one, but we were happy to read the final score nonetheless). Hubby even made it to a bar in Waikiki to watch the Steelers game with our brother-in-law. It's pretty neat how the 1:00pm games on the east coast air here at 7am. By 2 in the afternoon, the football day is pretty much over! I love watching football, but it's nice getting it out of the way for hte weekend, too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> What a great weekend! All three of our "home" teams won: University of Virginia (over Penn State in a nail-biting finish), the Washington Redskins (so much fun to watch the new qb, RG3), and the Buccaneers (didn't get to watch this one, but we were happy to read the final score nonetheless). Hubby even made it to a bar in Waikiki to watch the Steelers game with our brother-in-law. It's pretty neat how the 1:00pm games on the east coast air here at 7am. By 2 in the afternoon, the football day is pretty much over! I love watching football, but it's nice getting it out of the way for hte weekend, too.


I had a good weekend, too, though admittedly I didn't actually watch any of the games: The Iggles beat the Browns (barely), Da Bears beat the Colts, The Miami U Redhawks beat Southern IL (after playing patsy to Ohio State to start the season), and -- most importantly for now -- the Phillies swept 3 from the Rockies, playing their way into contention for a wildcard slot.  (It's still a long shot, but not an unrealistic one.)


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Big football fan here, too.
> 
> Go Steelers!


How'd that work out for you? Oh yeah...

Meanwhile:


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

haha nice...too bad they can't have a double-header every monday


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

they were playing great until the fourth quarter. At that point they inserted their heads into their backside and started passing the ball. I'm not quite sure why since they were doing such a fantastic job of running the ball and wearing out the Broncos defense. That last quarter was embarrassing.



JimJ said:


> How'd that work out for you? Oh yeah...
> 
> Meanwhile:


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Go Pats! And I'm psyched that we seem to be able to watch ESPN's Monday night football online (we hook up the laptop to the tv) since our cheap cable package dropped ESPN...


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> And I'm psyched that we seem to be able to watch ESPN's Monday night football online (we hook up the laptop to the tv) since our cheap cable package dropped ESPN...


ahem

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

sad panda


----------

